# Split from PCA in 1983 - Anyone have info?



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm trying to lay out a good chart for "reasons" why there were certain splits or changes in the Presbyterian Church as it was founded in America.

For example:

Old School / New School split on slavery in 1837

I am trying to find some information on the PCA split with Covenant Presbytery in 1983. In 1983, a few churches in the North Georgia Presbytery of the Presbyterian Church in America withdrew from the denomination *over purity of doctrine and ecclesiastical practices.*

What did Covenant Presbytery disagree with the PCA on "purity" issues and "ecclesiastical practices?" I think, to some extent, it was around worship and altar calls as something not dealt with across the board for the PCA. But is there more info? Anyone know?


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Aug 15, 2005)

Old School / New School split on slavery in 1837

the split was not over slavery, 
see:
http://www.dakotacom.net/~rmwillia/hap5.html

in theology it was over the New Haven theology.
in polity it was over subscription and having a leadership in Presbygrational congregations that were not ruling elders.
in actuality it was over the relationship of the Church to extra-eccelesiastical organization.


....


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 15, 2005)

That's helpful.

Any info on the 1983 split?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 15, 2005)

I think that would be when Morecraft left (RPCUS)
http://www.rpcus.com/?id=aboutus


I would say the definitive resource on the Old/New school split in 1837 is Charles Hodge's _Constitutional History of the Presbyterian Church_ which, in essence, defends the church's actions of amputating the largely New-school Midwest presbyteries (which were mainly the result of the cooperative agreement with the N.E.Congregationalists to plant churches and evangelise that region). By appealing to church history, he was defending the identity of the PC as an "Old School" institution, which had a right to undertake even "extreme measures" in order to maintain that identity.

[Edited on 8-15-2005 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 15, 2005)

Bruce - do you know why they left? I can't seem to find any info there.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 15, 2005)

I may be wrong and this may be rather reductionistic of what went on, but I recall hearing that the church Joe Moorecraft pastored was going to require elders be postmil (or was it to be theonomic?) and the Presbytery was going to object or did object and that led to the withdrawal from the PCA.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 15, 2005)

Matt,
I'd write and ask. You might get a "canned" answer, or something more.

I think M. takes (or took) postmil position very seriously. The time frame seems to fit with the J & R merger with the RPCES (1982). This would have definitely shifted the PCA on its Old-School foundations, and M. being the tarriest of the TRs, may have just figured the handwriting was on the wall.


----------



## crhoades (Aug 16, 2005)

If memory serves me...I think Rev. Morecraft detailed the split in one of these sermons at sermon audio


----------



## New wine skin (Aug 16, 2005)

Resource:

WTS Seminary has a book at the Dallas campus written by Rev.Paul Settle on the formation and history of the PCA. You could always call them and buy a copy or scan Amazon etc... 

Settle, Paul G., To God All Praise and Glory: 1973 to 1998 - The First 25 Years, (Atlanta, GA: PCA Administrative Committee, 1998), 94pp., indexed


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 16, 2005)

That's exceedingly helpful. Thanks guys.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Aug 18, 2005)

this helped me
http://zionpresbyterian.org/mp3/Joe Morecraft/Zion Pres/01 Distinctives of RPCUS.mp3


----------

